# Old flambeau goose floaters



## Carpslayer (Aug 5, 2014)

Does any still use the old flambeau goose floaters? The one piece and all sentry design. I have an opportunity to buy about 40 of them for a good price and was wondering if it would be worth it


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

no they are junk.

if you don't buy them, give me his number, i'm interested. :rollin:


----------



## morrism (Mar 23, 2016)

Buck25 said:


> no they are junk.
> 
> if you don't buy them, give me his number, i'm interested. :rollin:


Why you get interest to buy such thing? Is anything important on that matter?

____________________
funtional medieval swords


----------

